# Denver, CO - New Campaign Looking For a Few More Players



## Vrykerion (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all! We're just getting ready to start up a new 4e campaign and we're looking for 1-2 more players to fill out the group!  We're planning on playing every other Sunday from about 5pm-10pm-ish. The summary for the campaign is as follows:

The world is dying... That is what they are saying. A massive blight known simply as 'The Rot' has stretched out to cover this land and slowly devour it, leaving a bitter and hardened wasteland in its trail. At the center of these dead lands stands the Black City, the former capitol of the fabled Veston Empire that once held this country together some 400 years ago. Now twisted into some cultist fortress where they proclaim the glory of a new 'Black Dawn' as the earth slowly succumbs to the Rot.

The Gods have become distant... Abandoned this world some say. The prayers to Bahamut go unheard and the shrines of Pelor no longer glow with their once radiant light. But the faithful say that we have not been forsaken, that darkness merely muds the waters of the divine and the Gods may yet return.

The darkness is rising... Without order or light the dark things of the world begin to crawl once more. People grow desperate and begin to act in fear. Rumors that the Line of Oeryn, knights of old that were sworn to battle evil, was broken during the fall of the Empire have been to circled the outer crescents. Marauders and thieves, con men and snake oil salesmen, all have come to prey on those who fear the end is coming.

Dawn Shatter is a fourth edition Dungeons & Dragons campaign set is the desperate lands of Aduris. Players begin as residents of the mountain town of Stormwall. The players could either be life long citizens of the town or more recent arrivals, but they should have been there for at least the last year. Other than that your character background is completely up to you and will be incorporated into the story.

All Fourth Edition material is allowed except the following: Forgotten Realms Players Guide and Campaign Setting, Eberron Players Guide and Campaign Setting, and the Dark Sun Campaign Setting, or any material from Dragon magazine. I do not have the DDI Character Builder, but you're free to use it.

For more information, feel free to ask or check out our Obsidian Portal page here: Dawn Shatter | Obsidian Portal


----------



## Chi (Feb 9, 2011)

This campaign sounds like it's going to be great.  I wish you good luck from here in Fort Collins!


----------



## Vrykerion (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks!

Unfortunately due to scheduling conflicts with one of our players new job, we've changed the time of the game to every other Monday from 7pm-10pm.


----------



## Grim Hawk (Feb 17, 2011)

*Sounds Great! But...*

me and two of my friends are in the area and looking for a group, it would be all three or none which might make your party too big and I don't know what days would work for us either,


----------



## Emirikol (Mar 6, 2011)

Which side of I25 are you on?  If you're on the west side, I'd like to know more 

Jay H


----------



## Grim Hawk (Mar 7, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Vrykerion (Mar 7, 2011)

Bah! Response emails were getting sucked into the spam box.  Fix'd that. Sorry for taking so long to respond! ^_^;;



Grim Hawk said:


> me and two of my friends are in the area and looking for a group, it would be all three or none which might make your party too big and I don't know what days would work for us either,




Unfortunately 3 will make our group a bit too big.   Sorry.



			
				Emirikol said:
			
		

> Which side of I25 are you on? If you're on the west side, I'd like to know more




We're a stones throw on the east side, down by Colo Blvd/I-25 though, so I dunno how that works for you.  (And I mean a stone's throw, we're about 2 blocks from the highway)


----------

